# شاهد قداسة البابا الان مباشر على الفضائية المصرية مع الاعلامية لميس الحديدى



## jjjjo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شاهد قداسة البابا الان ولقاء على القناة الاولى والفضائية المصرية 
مع الاعلامية لميس الحديدى
اللقاء يدور الان


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*حكيم يا قداسه البابا*​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*مذيعه رخمه اوى على فكره*

*بتدخل فى حاجات مالهاش فيها*

*وقداسه البابا احرجها*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

لميس تنحة ما هى مرات عمرو اديب

شكرا جوجو 

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مرتد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه حبت تعمل فرقعة صحفية وسئلت على ابونا زكريا بطرس اظاهر كده ان امن الدولة والمسلمين افلسو فى الرد علية فبيحولو يشوهو صورتة  
وقالت للبابا هل تم شلح هذا القس زكريا بطرس 
البابا قال انا مشفتهوش من سنين واظاهر انها لما رد عليها حولت الموضوع معرفش ليه 
وقبل السؤال ده 
 البابا كان بيتكلم عن التمييز فى الوظايف والتطرف فرحت رمية حتت سؤال من تحت التربيزه وقالت 
القس زكريا بطرس ايضا متطرف 
راح البابا رد عليها رد رائع قلها ده تطرف فكرى 
وقبلها كان بيتكلم عن التطرف الاسلامى بعد صلاه الجمعة وضرب المسيحيين وان امن الدولة والبوليس مهمته فى الموضوع انه ينقل الجرحى  فقط


----------



## أَمَة (17 نوفمبر 2009)

jjjjo قال:


> شاهد قداسة البابا الان ولقاء على القناة الاولى والفضائية المصرية
> مع الاعلامية لميس الحديدى
> اللقاء يدور الان


 

يا ريت نقدر نشوف تسجيل للمقابلة بعدين عشن مش الكل يقدر يشوف البث المباشر.


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا ياريت لو حد سجل الحلقه ياريت

ينزلها مش كلنا شوفناها 

واتمنى اشوفها  اكون شاكره​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2009)

يا جماعه انا جبت البرنامج 

http://www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?Itemid=41&id=3331&option=com_content&task=view

​


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*اعتقد ان هذا اللقاء قديم والحديث لم ينشر بعد*​


----------



## maged18 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي كتير وربنا يكون معاكم ويحفظ حياة راعينا البابا شنودة


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*
شكرا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك
*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*فى لقاء لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث مع برنامج "إتكلم" الذى تُقدمه الإعلامية لميس الحديدى، وبثه التلفزيون المصرى مساء الأثنين 16 نوفمبر، بمناسبة احتفال الكنيسة بالعيد الثامن والثلاثين لجلوسه على كُرسى مارمرقس الرسول، تناول قداسته عدد من القضايا الهامة لدى جموع الأقباط، ومنها التمييز فى الوظائف والمناصب الحكومية ، ومسألة بناء الكنائس، والاعتداءات على أقباط لمُجرد أنهم فكروا فى إقامة صلاة جماعية بمنزل أحدهم.. *
*وفى سؤال للإعلامية لميس الحديدى (والتى بَدت فى هذه المُقابلة أكثر هدوءاً ومهنية من لقاء سابق لها مع قداسة البابا) عن شعور قداسته بعدم العَدل، أجاب قداسة البابا: "المسألة ليست مسألة إحساس، لكنها مسألة الحُكم العملى على بعض الأوضاع"، وتساءل قداسته عن السبب فى عدم تعيين الأقباط فى المؤسسات والهيئات الحكومية الهامة أو فى المناصب العُليا؟!، وأرجع قداسته السبب إلى "التطرف" الموجود لدى البعض.*
*وعن المشاكل العالقة بين الكنيسة وعدد من المُحافظين، ومنهم محافظ الإسكندرية ومُحافظ المنيا، قال قداسته: إن مشاكلنا مع مُحافظ المنيا تتجه إلى الحل، أما بالنسبة لمُحافظ الإسكندرية فمشاكلنا معه (ميحلهاش إلا ربنا)، وتحفظ قداسته على التصريح بتفاصيل تلك المُشكلات قائلاً: "لن أشكوه فى الإعلام"، لكن قداسته ألمح إلى أن تلك المُشكلات لا تتعلق فقط بمسالة بناء أو ترميم كنائس بالمحافظة، لكنها تتخطى حدود ذلك..*
*وحينما سألت الحديدى قداسته عن عدد الكنائس القبطية فى مصر، أجاب قداسته: "ليس فى الإمكان حصرها على وجه التحديد، ومن غير المنطقى أن يُرسل قداسته كل فترة إلى الإبراشيات ليسأل كم كنيسة فُتحت وكم كنيسة أُغلقت"، وأضاف قداسته: "المهم ليس فى العدد ولكن فى الروح"، واستطرد: "من المهم أيضاً أن يشعر الناس بالأقليات التى تعيش بينهم".*
*وطلبت الحديدى من قداسته أن يُلخِص هموم ومشاكل الأقباط فى نقاط مُحددة، فأجاب: "المُشكلة الأساية هى فى المواجهة بين الاعتدال والتطرف".*
*هُنا مالت الحديدى بحديثها فى اتجاه القمص زكريا بُطرس (كعادة الإعلاميين المصريين)، مُعتبرة أن القمص زكريا نموذج للتطرف على الجانب الآخر!!، فأجاب قداسته: "التطرف عن الأقباط (إن وجِد) فهو لا يتعدى حدود الفِكر ولا يستخدم الإرهاب الذى يستخدمه الأخرون".*
*وأضاف قداسته: "إن هُناك العَديد من الأصوات التى تزدرى تعاليم المسيحية وتُهاجم الكتاب المُقدس ولا يوقفهم أحد".*
*وعن سؤالها بخصوص "شَلح القمص زكريا بُطرس"، إكتفى قداسته بالإشارة إلى أنه لم يلتقى بالقمص زكريا بُطرس مُنذ سنوات طويلة.*
*وانتقل الحوار إلى الحديث عن الجوانب الشخصية فى حياة قداسة البابا، وعن أصعب اللحظات التى مر بها فى سنوات خدمته، فتحدث قداسته وبحكمته المعهودة عن المبدأ الذى يحكُم تعامُله مع أى مُشكلة تمُر بها الكنيسة، وهو التعامُل مع المُشكلة من الخارج وبمِعزَل عن العاطفة.*
*واختتم قداسته حديثه الشيق والمُمتِع للتلفزيون المصرى بالقول: "كل دقيقة من الـ 38 سنة كان لابد أن أشعر بالمسئولية المُلقاه علىَّ، فالإنسان إذا نسىَّ المسئولية يعيش فى اللامبالاة، وهذا ما لا أقبله على نفسي".*​


----------



## madfa (20 نوفمبر 2009)

† الذى يؤمن به لا يدان والذى لم يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم أبن الله الوحيد †


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## jjjjo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

لتحميل حلقة البرنامج ادخل على هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111300


----------

